# Falla el pulsador de encendido/apagado de lavarropas Electrolux Fuzzy logic 12



## Cecci (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola, les comento el problema , tengo un lavarropas Electrolux Fuzzy logic 12 (es digital) y le falla el botón pulsador de encendido/apagado, es un botón con resorte que cuando lo presionas se enciende y podes programar el lavado y cuando termina se apaga de ahí , ahora lo q*ue* pasa es que lo presiono , se prende y no se queda , pero si lo mantengo apretado puedo programar todas las funciones, por lo que considero que no se si sería un problema eléctrico, es como si el botón estuviera falseado, supongo q*ue* cambiar el botón podría ser la solución, el inconveniente es que no lo puedo conseguir.

Quisiera saber si es posible q*ue* esa sea la solución y si lo fuera sabrían decirme dónde puedo conseguirlo y si es imposible encontrar ese repuesto, si existiera una manera de que me orienten para arreglar el que tiene.

Dejo fotos y agradezco toda la información que puedan brindarme. Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola, hay que cerciorarse que se trata de un botón con retención y NO un pulsador!


----------



## Cecci (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola, te agradezco por responder, y eso como podría saberlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Parece que es con retención , ahí tenés uno en Córdoba mismo :









						Boton Interruptor Encendido Electrolux Ew526t - $ 990
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------

